# What breed did I get?



## pshuman1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought 6 chicks from my local feed store. they are supposed to be Red Stars, 1 of them is pure white, with dark, greenish legs. The others all seem to be Red Stars.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. You need to post pictures. There's just too many breeds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Sem said and even then we will probably be guessing until they get a little bigger. Well, I know I would be if they're not Silkies.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Plus we feed off of photos here...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have 7 Red Stars and may be able to help. I have one that has MUCH more white on it than the others. Post pictures maybe!


----------

